# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Brauche Hilfe Holger&Ralf

## Hans-J.

Hallo Ihr beiden,

habe einen umfangreichen Thread in Fortgeschr. erstellt " Strahlenresistenz/Strahlensensibel"
Nach Vollendung wollte ich abschicken und war draußen.

Ist der Beitrag irgendwie zu retten?

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hans-J.,

tut mir leid, da gibt es nichts zu retten, der Beitrag wurde aus dem Editor nicht ins Forum übernommen und ist damit futsch. Für uns gibt es da auch keinen Geheimpfad. Tipp fürs nächste Mal *vor dem Absenden* eines Beitrgs, dessen Erstellen sich in die Länge gezogen hat: Mit Strg A den gesamten Beitragstext markieren und mit Strg C in den eigenen Zwischenspeicher übernehmen. Stellt man nach dem Klicken auf "Beitrag erstellen" fest, dass man in die Zeitfalle geraten ist und sich neu einloggen muss, dann braucht man nur wieder ein Editorfenster aufzumachen und kann den Beitrag mit Strg V komplett einstellen. KT zu Googleberg lässt grüßen!

Ralf

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Ralf,

danke für das traurige Feedback. 
Nun bin ich klüger, aber den Schaden habe ich auch. 
Hätte ich es doch nur KT zu Goggleberg nachgemacht.

Herzlich Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Hans,
ist wohl jedem schon mal passiert - tut ein bisschen weh - aber Du wirst sehen, im zweiten Aufguss gelingen die Formulierungen noch viel besser. Bin mal gespannt...

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo LowRoad,

mal sehen, ob ich das noch einmal so hin kriege, war ziemlich umfassend.
Danke fürs Mitgefühl.

Hans-J.

----------

